# Gear Icon on Radio Display 2011 Cruze



## TravisB (Sep 1, 2011)

I just started seeing what appears to be a gear looking icon on my radio display.....however I cannot find in the manual or anywhere on line what this is? Any help?


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you put a pic up? If it's the type of gear icon I'm thinking about they're usually associated with a "settings" menu.


----------



## grtpumpkin (Nov 25, 2016)

I believe your referring to the little icon to the right of the clock in the upper left corner of the display. This is letting you know there is a disc inserted in the cd player.

Sent from my Z717VL using Tapatalk


----------

